# Michael Bisping Vs Dan Henderson SPOILERS!!!



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

just in case some didnt see it and want to moan again spoilers below.



So bisping vs Henderson happened and bisping won the decision and of course we get the usual people moaning everytime bisping wins a decision saying it was rigged etc. but no bisping won the fight he won 3, 4 and 5 easily and he was winning round 1 and 2 before catching a big punch. People say oh bispings face looked worse but anyone who knows anything knows that means nothing Henderson has barely ever been cut in his career. Bisping meanwhile has been cut plenty of times and he has scar tissue I mean you can still see damage from the Anderson silva fight. 

Fact is people hate on bisping saying he's cocky and yeah sure some of the stuff he says pre fight does sound bad but after every single fight he shows respect watch the post fight interview he never said one bad word about Henderson he shook his hand multiple times and said he's a legend. Bispings talk is just a way to hype himself up and he says what he feels.

Bisping is an absolute warrior people say he has a bad chin but tonight he took hard hard shots from hendo which have put out many men and took them and won the fight. He took a flying knee from silva got up and won and a front kick to the face in the fith round. His only ko losses are hendo and vitor and both were on trt for those fights. Bisping has had a great career and a great few years. Everyone though the silva would be his highlight but from there he wins the title on 2 weeks notice by knock out after everyone saying he's pillow fisted then beats the guy who gave him his worst ever loss. People say randy couture is the mma rocky but I say it's bisping hey I'd pay to see the movie of his life. He's already defended the title more than rochold did.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> but I say it's bisping hey I'd pay to see the movie of his life



I wonder who'd play my instructor, me and the rest of the club when they show the complete shambles of Bisping's pro debut fight against an army medic who'd never even had an amateur fight before roflmao. I know Ian Freeman would want to play himself, he'd probably scene steal like a *****.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I wonder who'd play my instructor, me and the rest of the club when they show the complete shambles of Bisping's pro debut fight against an army medic who'd never even had an amateur fight before roflmao. I know Ian Freeman would want to play himself, he'd probably scene steal like a *****.



Well then that's the promotors fault for letting a fight like that happen


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well then that's the promotors fault for letting a fight like that happen



Nope, Bisping was unknown, it was a pro debut, he'd only had a couple of ammy fights and he fought worse than the medic lol. He was sloppy, lacklustre and poor. That he's improved is to his credit but don't imagine he was always the fighter he is now.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Nope, Bisping was unknown, it was a pro debut, he'd only had a couple of ammy fights and he fought worse than the medic lol. He was sloppy, lacklustre and poor. That he's improved is to his credit but don't imagine he was always the fighter he is now.


Sure maybe he was still won though and hey never said he was no ones going to look like a world beater in their first ever pro fight fact is love or hate the guy no one can deny his heart. He got hit hard plenty of times over the years and came back and the won those fights he had his eye screwed up by a drugged up belfort who as soon as he got off trt looked like garbage and still kept fighting and won the title if I'm right he now has more ufc wins than Gsp


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sure maybe he was still won though and hey never said he was no ones going to look like a world beater in their first ever pro fight fact is love or hate the guy no one can deny his heart. He got hit hard plenty of times over the years and came back and the won those fights he had his eye screwed up by a drugged up belfort who as soon as he got off trt looked like garbage and still kept fighting and won the title if I'm right he now has more ufc wins than Gsp



Many fighters you can tell straight way that they are world class, mostly because they have been trained properly and wait until the right moment to debut.
You know most MMA fighters are on something or another right? Oh I can quite easily deny he has 'heart', as do a lot of others. People imagine because he's a Brit the Brits love him, not so. It's just a game anyway, fights are matched to produce the most ticket sales and pay per views not between the best fighters.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2016)

I watched the fights last night and from the pre-prelims on the UFC app they were great!  The Bisping and Henderson fight was a fun one as well.  Could Henderson catch him and knock Bisping out?  Could Bisping punish Henderson without getting caught?  That made it intriguing even if Hendrson never should have been given this fight based on his ranking!  In the end Bisping won I had him winning rounds 2,3,4 and 5.  My wife and son had Bisping winning 3,4 and 5.  I don't think there was much griping about how the judges scored the fight.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I watched the fights last night and from the pre-prelims on the UFC app they were great!  The Bisping and Henderson fight was a fun one as well.  Could Henderson catch him and knock Bisping out?  Could Bisping punish Henderson without getting caught?  That made it intriguing even if Hendrson never should have been given this fight based on his ranking!  In the end Bisping won I had him winning rounds 2,3,4 and 5.  My wife and son had Bisping winning 3,4 and 5.  I don't think there was much griping about how the judges scored the fight.


Yeah I hate the attitude that if your face is a mess you lose maybe a playground fight is determined that way but not a pro fight bisping easily out stuck Henderson second round and hendo then landed that one big punch at the very least it should've been a draw that round not a Henderson win because he landed one punch. Fact is some Americans (not all but some) would never accept bisping winning against one of their American heroes the decorated Olympian American warrior if bisping knocked him out called they'd say it was a fluke or something


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2016)

I see no difference between Bisping and Conor mcgregor.   Couple of loudmouths.  Tough dudes, though.   I'll check the fights out later, but it sounds like it was a good card.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Steve said:


> I see no difference between Bisping and Conor mcgregor.   Couple of loudmouths.  Tough dudes, though.   I'll check the fights out later, but it sounds like it was a good card.


Difference is bisping is more classy with it he never actually gets personal with someone he says stuff about their fighting abilities but never brings up their lives outside the cage whereas mcgreggor does. Yeah it was a good card the co main wasn't exactly a war but a nice win I won't say who for and it was a good for Henderson to leave on I mean I'm not a huge fan of him he's not the most skilled even his wrestling in mma was never amazing I mean he got out wrestled by rampage for god sake but you know he's a tough guy who kept on swinging probably did stay around to long to be honest but respect for the guy


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> he never actually gets personal with someone



Oh you would be surprised how personal he can get with people who upset him.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Oh you would be surprised how personal he can get with people who upset him.


I mean in his fighting career only time i can remember him getting really heated was Jorge Rivera but that guy was total scum and insulted bispings family his wife and kids so he deserved that and if you're going to bring up something that happened in 2005 don't forget people change over time and he does seem more humble than when he was on tuf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101, I am not a fan of Bisping but he won that fight easily.  I did not think that Dan Henderson deserved a title shot because he was not a top 10 competitor in the Middleweight division.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Kickboxer101, I am not a fan of Bisping but he won that fight easily.  I did not think that Dan Henderson deserved a title shot because he was not a top 10 competitor in the Middleweight division.


No he probably didn't but let's be honest the whole division is a mess right now weidmans coming off a loss, rockhold just lost to bisping, yoel Romero is suspended and jacare is on a one fight winning streak. I think it was a good decision do the hendo fight a fun fight for the fans give hendo one last shot and give bisping a chance to avenge his biggest loss while the division sorts itself out and gets a true number one contender.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I mean in his fighting career only time i can remember him getting really heated was Jorge Rivera but that guy was total scum and insulted bispings family his wife and kids so he deserved that and if you're going to bring up something that happened in 2005 don't forget people change over time and he does seem more humble than when he was on tuf



Why, what happened in 2005?
As for insulting people you don't seem to be worried about calling fighters names? If you don't like them they're scum. I think you could be more subjective when critiquing fights.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Why, what happened in 2005?
> As for insulting people you don't seem to be worried about calling fighters names? If you don't like them they're scum. I think you could be more subjective when critiquing fights.


Yeah I'm calling him scum because he's a criminal who used to go round stealing cars, robbing people and assaulting people and was racist towards bisping and his whole family so yeah I'll call him that just like Jon kopenhaver I think the word scum absolutely describes that man don't you


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah I'm calling him scum because he's a criminal who used to go round stealing cars, robbing people and assaulting people and was racist towards bisping and his whole family so yeah I'll call him that just like Jon kopenhaver I think the word scum absolutely describes that man don't you



He's not the only one you call though, it's anyone you don't like lol. Is this chap 'scum'? no idea and even less interest. It's just that you tell us people can change but only those you like, it's very funny.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 10, 2016)

Thoughts on the fights:

Henderson messed up Bisping's face pretty badly, but he did almost all that damage in the first round. Since the fight is scored by rounds, the total score went against him. I think Henderson's age was a significant factor, as his cardio was lacking for the later rounds and his power also seemed to drop off in the last couple of rounds. I was surprised at how sloppy Bisping was. It's not a good idea to drop your hands that consistently against a knockout artist like Henderson. Still, I have to give him credit for sheer toughness in being able to survive that beating in the first round and the knockdown in the second.

Iuri Alcantara put on a wonderful jiu-jitsu showcase against Brad Pickett. Very slick.

Gegard Mousasi showed beautiful, intelligent technical striking to take out Vitor Belfort. Vitor fought an excellent fight, but Mousasi was just trickier and more precise. Style-wise, I think Mousasi would be a nightmare for Bisping.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Thoughts on the fights:
> 
> Henderson messed up Bisping's face pretty badly, but he did almost all that damage in the first round. Since the fight is scored by rounds, the total score went against him. I think Henderson's age was a significant factor, as his cardio was lacking for the later rounds and his power also seemed to drop off in the last couple of rounds. I was surprised at how sloppy Bisping was. It's not a good idea to drop your hands that consistently against a knockout artist like Henderson. Still, I have to give him credit for sheer toughness in being able to survive that beating in the first round and the knockdown in the second.
> 
> ...


Rewatched it and I think bisping won 2,3,4,5 sure Henderson got the knockdown but bisping landed double of what Henderson landed. Yeah he didn't look great but he did nearly get knocked out twice and got his face smashed so that'll take away some of your technical ability.

As for Belfort well the guys looked awful since they banned trt and he really needs to give it up. Mousasi is great but I doubt he'll get a shot yet the top 5 is such a mess right now and all the top guys have a fight booked so he'll have to wait it out maybe a rematch with Uriah hall.

I didn't see the Pickett fight but well I'm a huge fan of the guy I love his style but he's inconsistent in his fights and sadly I think he might get cut but it depend they may keep him round because he's a name they can sell for the uk cards like what they did with dan hardy


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 10, 2016)

I was at the arena for the fight and bisping won that fight 3 rounds to 2 no doubt. I'm not a huge bisping fan but I like his style always exciting always pushes the pace and never plays it safe I'm glad he's the champ. He's a great role model because he isn't an athletically gifted guy but he got where he is through hard work and mental strength you can't hate a guy for that


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 10, 2016)

I think Tez made a good point.  All of the pro-fighters are on something.  I find it VERY strange that Bisping has been around a B level fighter most of his career and now when many guys are looking at retirement, he comes out more shredded than when he was in his 20's and is making huge wins (granted some of those are tail enders like Anderson, Henderson).

Things that make you go hmmmmmm....


----------

